# Move in permit - The Springs. What's the fastest way?



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

I've heard you take your application form and the documents to the Springs security office (don't know where that is) and you can get it on the spot?

The other option is waiting 5 days?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Or just shout at the security guards on the gate! (That's what we did when we moved in and out of a well known compound in Abu Dhabi, last year!)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No longer the case these days.

Emaar has really beefed up the move-in and move-out requirements. 

Apparently they won't grant the move-in permits until the maintenance fees are up to date. There have been people caught in this situation.



Stevesolar said:


> Or just shout at the security guards on the gate! (That's what we did when we moved in and out of a well known compound in Abu Dhabi, last year!)


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Or just shout at the security guards on the gate! (That's what we did when we moved in and out of a well known compound in Abu Dhabi, last year!)


Ain't nobody got time fo dat. Ain't nobody *snaps fingers* I'm not that much of a risk taker.

:eyebrows:


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> No longer the case these days.
> 
> Emaar has really beefed up the move-in and move-out requirements.
> 
> Apparently they won't grant the move-in permits until the maintenance fees are up to date. There have been people caught in this situation.



I had nooooooooooooooo idea renting a place here comes with a migraine! I'm so exhausted.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> No longer the case these days.
> 
> Emaar has really beefed up the move-in and move-out requirements.
> 
> Apparently they won't grant the move-in permits until the maintenance fees are up to date. There have been people caught in this situation.


Luckily things are a little more relaxed/flexible in Abu Dhabi than Dubai!
Nice gentle shout, followed by a crossing of palms to ease the pain - and Bob's your uncles wife!


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

KaChow said:


> I've heard you take your application form and the documents to the Springs security office (don't know where that is) and you can get it on the spot?
> 
> The other option is waiting 5 days?


to avoid unnecessary hassles, (i did it and it works)
- call Emmaar office and give the property details (villa / plot number)
- they will check the details (dues etc) and ask the required scanned documents to be mailed to an email id
- next day, you get the MIP
- Dont forget to give it to the moving company

enjoy the shifting!


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

xdude said:


> to avoid unnecessary hassles, (i did it and it works)
> - call Emmaar office and give the property details (villa / plot number)
> - they will check the details (dues etc) and ask the required scanned documents to be mailed to an email id
> - next day, you get the MIP
> ...


Thanks xdude, really helpful. I'll try that in the morning.


----------



## Daxdax (Sep 2, 2015)

Just wondering how long it took to get your MIP? Were you able to get the permit the next day?


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Still in process. I'll let you know once we get it.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

xdude said:


> to avoid unnecessary hassles, (i did it and it works)
> - call Emmaar office and give the property details (villa / plot number)
> - they will check the details (dues etc) and ask the required scanned documents to be mailed to an email id
> - next day, you get the MIP
> ...


Who pays the maintenance fees? Is it the tenant or Landlord?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Landlord, of course!

Tenants should never pay the maintenance fees. There's even a law about it.



Edino said:


> Who pays the maintenance fees? Is it the tenant or Landlord?


----------



## Daxdax (Sep 2, 2015)

KaChow said:


> Still in process. I'll let you know once we get it.


I applied yesterday (Tuesday) and would like to move on Friday. I'm hoping I get the MIP on Thursday otherwise that would mean I would have to take a day off next week to move. Gah. 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Daxdax said:


> I applied yesterday (Tuesday) and would like to move on Friday. I'm hoping I get the MIP on Thursday otherwise that would mean I would have to take a day off next week to move. Gah.
> 
> Sorry for the rant


I did call them today and they said to send them an email to communities at emaar dot ae explaining your reasons etc. 

It may also help to go to their office in The Greens to see if they can speed things up.

Give them a call - they seemed pretty chill.


----------



## Daxdax (Sep 2, 2015)

So a quick update for anyone else in this situation. Just drove up to the Emaar office in the Greens during my lunch break, explained my situation (that I wanted to move in tomorrow and that I applied 2 days ago) and walked out with a move in permit 10 mins later. Thanks KaChow for the suggestion.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Daxdax said:


> So a quick update for anyone else in this situation. Just drove up to the Emaar office in the Greens during my lunch break, explained my situation (that I wanted to move in tomorrow and that I applied 2 days ago) and walked out with a move in permit 10 mins later. Thanks KaChow for the suggestion.


Well done, thanks for the update, and congratulations with your new home! 

But regarding Emaar: it just sucks that lease tenants have to be held hostage with this bureaucratic process. What IF the LL is not paying the fees? Not just with moving in, but what happens when moving out?


----------



## Licheng (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, do you rent from agent or LL? Recently view a unit in Springs 5 with my 2 kids, but the interiors quite rundown. And it's west facing.


----------

